# Polar Bear Run on Current River. Date change heads up!



## Codeman (Dec 28, 2009)

Anyone in the area that might be interested, looks like they are going to have a 3rd annual Polar Bear run the first weekend in February leaving out of Doniphan, Mo. I was hoping they would they would go the last weekend of Jan. this time as I will be out of town that weekend. Anyway just thought I'd pass it along. Sounds like fun to me. 

More info of past runs. 

https://forums.screamandfly.com/forums/showthread.php?t=177737

https://forums.screamandfly.com/forums/showthread.php?t=148955


----------



## S&amp;MFISH (Dec 31, 2009)

Is there a Horsepower limit on the Current?


----------



## Codeman (Dec 31, 2009)

Above Big Springs 40 hp. But down where this run is its run what-you-brung. LOL Several inboard V8 flat bottoms roaming around down there.


----------



## Codeman (Dec 31, 2009)

I don't know this guy nor do I know where it is but this is the kind of boat that you'll find running around Doniphan , Mo. not to mention the outboard jet equipped rigs. 

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="https://www.youtube.com/v/VZ1-oAY4Kik&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="https://www.youtube.com/v/VZ1-oAY4Kik&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## turne032 (Jan 3, 2010)

yep, 

3rd annual Polar Bear run. Feb, 6th at doniphan boat ramp. Going to Dear Leap, for fire, hot dogs, etc... everyone welcome. Going to meet at 12 noon.


----------



## Codeman (Jan 3, 2010)

I want to go very bad. I'm taking my 4 year old to Monster Jam in St Louis that day though so I'm out. Take some pics and have fun.


----------



## Codeman (Jan 26, 2010)

This has been moved to Sunday the 7th @ Doniphan boat ramp 11:00AM due to several people have conflicts on Saturday. 

=D> Works for me I'll be in town. 

https://forums.screamandfly.com/forums/showthread.php?p=1885489#post1885489


----------



## Codeman (Feb 3, 2010)

Gonna be chilly, 38*. Anybody else going. Turne032 you going? I'm going to give it a shot.


----------

